# 12 Babies need homes!



## mark12107 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have 7 boys and 5 girls. There are chocolate hoodeds, grey hoodeds, grey capped, chocolate capped, and cream hoodeds. They are all loving and about 1 month and a half old and are ready for a new home! They reflect the great personalities of their parents and i have an adoption fee of 5$ each and i highly recomend adopting 2 or more since rats need a social buddy. I will only allow same sex pairs though. Call or email me at (954) 290 6802
[email protected]

I live in Ft. Lauderdale florida, these babies need a new caring home i dont want them to go to snake owners either!


----------

